# 6-speed Megarange?



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Does anyone here have experience with the Shimano Megarange 34T 6-speed freewheels? It seems like that gear could be nice to have. However, in looking at it, I just tend to think it can't make the jump from 23T to 34T smoothly. I'm thinking of getting one of these and, if I do, it will be shifted with an M730 XT derailleur (in case there's a capacity issue).

Here's an example on Ebay


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Does anyone here have experience with the Shimano Megarange 34T 6-speed freewheels? It seems like that gear could be nice to have. However, in looking at it, I just tend to think it can't make the jump from 23T to 34T smoothly. I'm thinking of getting one of these and, if I do, it will be shifted with an M730 XT derailleur (in case there's a capacity issue).
> 
> Here's an example on Ebay


Your 730 derailleur might make that jump from 23 to 34, but that freewheel was really designed to work with Shimano's Megarange compatible derailleurs like this one from the Tourney group.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Does anyone here have experience with the Shimano Megarange 34T 6-speed freewheels? It seems like that gear could be nice to have. However, in looking at it, I just tend to think it can't make the jump from 23T to 34T smoothly. I'm thinking of getting one of these and, if I do, it will be shifted with an M730 XT derailleur (in case there's a capacity issue).
> 
> Here's an example on Ebay


Mega Range was a real low end mid-90s item if I recall. I think they were a freewheel also rather than a cassette. But Im not too familiar with them so I could be wrong.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm specifically looking at freewheels. I have a wheelset on its way to me in the mail for the Paramountain and its rear hub (Bullseye) takes a freewheel. Sounds like there's a risk it won't work with my derailleur, so I may look at other options:

1) NOS 80s high-end Shimano freewheel (probably 28T max, which is ok) - hard to find (?)
2) Brand new Nashbar 6-spd freewheel with ramps - might offer best shiting? *Does anyone here have comments on those?*


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*eBay....*

There are 2 6 spd Sach 13-28 freewheels currenly up there. I think these are better freewheels than what shimano offered anyway...just my opinion though.

Also there are 2 14-28 Shimano freewheels although they are newer and lower end.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Megarange is still available but it's most likely found on comfort bikes. You can build up a 6 speed freewheel (Suntour or Shimano) with any combination between 13 to 34 - if you find a shop with replacement cogs. A 13-32 was a not uncommon freewheel size in the 80's/90's. 13-15-18-21-26-32.

Never tried the Nashbar freewheel but it's likely a Sunrace made freewheel rebranded as Nashbar - probably fine.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Will Shimano indexing work with Sachs freewheels? That's what I'm worried about and why I was leaning toward Shimano or Nashbar (who specifies theirs are SIS compatible).

Thanks,
Cason


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The Sach freewheel should index. Sachs has followed a policy of being SIS compatible, offering some choice in the space. I use them on a road bike with success.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I Think So*

I have used 7 and 8 spd Sachs freewheels with Shimano (and Suntour and Campy for that matter) indexing with no issues.

I have never used an indexed 6spd shifter though, only friction on 6spd bikes, so I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Will Shimano indexing work with Sachs freewheels? That's what I'm worried about and why I was leaning toward Shimano or Nashbar (who specifies theirs are SIS compatible).
> 
> Thanks,
> Cason


Ive only used the 7 speed Sachs with SIS and it works perfectly.

For six you could just use something like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Freewhe...201739130QQcategoryZ42328QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Or find a 600EX freewheel which will be better quality.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Will Shimano indexing work with Sachs freewheels? That's what I'm worried about and why I was leaning toward Shimano or Nashbar (who specifies theirs are SIS compatible).
> 
> Thanks,
> Cason


As everyone else mentioned, yes. Sachs made their freewheels with the same evenly spaced cogs as Shimano. Suntour had spacing that wasn't consistent between all cogs but it could be made to work with Shimano shifters.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Megarange is still available but it's most likely found on comfort bikes. You can build up a 6 speed freewheel (Suntour or Shimano) with any combination between 13 to 34 - if you find a shop with replacement cogs. A 13-32 was a not uncommon freewheel size in the 80's/90's. 13-15-18-21-26-32.
> 
> Never tried the Nashbar freewheel but it's likely a Sunrace made freewheel rebranded as Nashbar - probably fine.


I'm not familiar w/ the freewheels versions, but check with harriscyclery/sheldonbrown.com for building up a custom range.

The 7spd megarange works fine w/ deore/alivio range up to xt, but it's a BIG jump to the big cog, you can come up with a more usable range like mike suggests above.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Update*

Thanks to all for the excellent info. Here's a little more I've found and a plan:

Shimano just released a quality HG freewheel (11-28) this year. Unfortunately, they have 7-speed, but no 6-speed. I found this out on Sheldon Brown's site.

I'm going to try the rear wheel from my Axis on the Paramountain and see if the M730 shifters have the rumored "extra click" for 7-speed indexing. If they do, I'm going to order one of these 7-spd freewheels. If not, I'll be back to Ebay or Nashbar.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Thanks to all for the excellent info. Here's a little more I've found and a plan:
> 
> Shimano just released a quality HG freewheel (11-28) this year. Unfortunately, they have 7-speed, but no 6-speed. I found this out on Sheldon Brown's site.
> 
> I'm going to try the rear wheel from my Axis on the Paramountain and see if the M730 shifters have the rumored "extra click" for 7-speed indexing. If they do, I'm going to order one of these 7-spd freewheels. If not, I'll be back to Ebay or Nashbar.


The M730 shifters do have the extra click, but the spacing is different from 6 to 7. 7 and 8 speed is the same spacing, thats why the extra click works on the 7 speed shifters.


----------

